# Southern Maryland



## ibfeet (Jul 13, 2006)

Can anybody that rides in SoMD (St. Mary's County) tell me where the best climbs are?

Thanks


----------



## MarkS (Feb 3, 2004)

ibfeet said:


> Can anybody that rides in SoMD (St. Mary's County) tell me where the best climbs are?
> 
> Thanks


There are no worthwhile climbs on the Western Shore of Maryland until you get above the fall line (i,e. north and west of I-95). I have not ridden much in Southern Maryland, but over the years I have driven through a great deal of the southern part of the state. Topographically, it is pretty much like the Eastern Shore -- flat. If there are some climbs there, I am as intersted as you are to hear about them.


----------



## KWL (Jan 31, 2005)

I think it is in Charles County, but I seem to remember Rose Hill Road having a nice little climb. The Oxon Hill Bicycle & Trail Club has cue sheets on their web site, some with elevation like this one for the Amish 48. There are a number of rides that swoop down to the creek beds and back up rather abruptly for a hundred feet of climbing each time. If you want to head a little north, check out the "Hills by the Bay" ride.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

ibfeet said:


> Can anybody that rides in SoMD (St. Mary's County) tell me where the best climbs are?
> 
> Thanks


We ride in SoMD a lot including St Marys County and I can tell you with no hesitation the the best climbs are in West Virginia, Colorado and California.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

As already mentioned, there really aren't any long climbs in St. Mary's County. While racing in Leonardtown a couple years ago, I did notice a couple of short, steep climbs just off of the course in downtown Leonardtown, but they were absolutely nothign compared to Sugarloaf, Thurmont, or other mountains. Pretty much, they were interval type climbs where you just power up them and are finshed, versus sitting in the saddle for minutes on end hoping that the top will be coming around the next bend.


----------

